# Mirror blinds?



## GT-40 GUY (Feb 26, 2012)

Anyone have a mirror ground blind? How do you like it?

gt40


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Feb 27, 2012)

Here is their web site:

http://ghostblind.com/

gt40


----------



## thomas the redneck (Feb 27, 2012)

ant got one but i realy realy want one their is some awsome vids on youtube and one showing how to build a "casper"blind
but the true ghost blinds are pricey


----------



## poolman67 (Mar 14, 2012)

I was hunting in KY last year and the people from Reel Shot Tv was there and they have used them and killed deer.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 15, 2012)

I would be concerned that glare might scare critters off. Seems like just another gimmick to lighten your wallet.


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 15, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I would be concerned that glare might scare critters off. Seems like just another gimmick to lighten your wallet.



It does seem that way but, trust me....it's not.  I was with you before I saw them in person.

I've hunted behind them many times and I'm here to tell you they are not a gimmick.  They are absolutely, hands down 100% worth every single penny you spend on one.

They, quite literally, disappear when you set them up.  The first time I saw one, a guy walked about 40 yards from me and set it up.  I was in a conversation with someone else, so I wasn't paying attention while he set it up.  When I turned and looked I could not see the blind and I could not see the guy sitting behind it....it was freaky.  I don't mean, like it was hard to se...I mean I COULD NOT SEE IT!

They lean forward when you set them up properly.  So there is no glare, it's reflecting the ground in front of it.  Obviously, you have to set it up right, or it won't be effective.  You can't set it up so the horizon is behind it or you'll see ground where there shouldn't be any.  But they are freaky good and super lightweight as well.

If I was going to spend money on one blind, it would be a ghostblind.  They do different things that tent style blinds.  So, like, I probably would use a tent style with a little kid because they will hide more movement and keep sound down better.  But if it's just me hunting or me hunting with another experienced hunter, I just don't think you can beat a ghostblind.


----------



## Warthawg (Mar 15, 2012)

NOW I'VE GOT TO HAVE ONE


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 15, 2012)

One slight disadvantage that I've seen is that it's best NOT to set them up ahead of time because, if they sit overnight, they will gather dew and they are not super easy to wipe down in the field unless you carry good clean towels or something with you.  

If they are wet...they look like a wet mirror and don't perfectly reflect what's in front of them.  It's like any mirror, you want it to be perfectly clean to reflect perfectly.

Other than that, I've not seen any downside to them.

One piece of advice....buy the case.  It makes life much easier.


----------

